# Anyone in the Mpls,MN area...



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

If you live close to Mpls I will be down at Merlins Rest Pub, 3601 E. Lake Street for Drunkin Knitter night. It does start around 3:00pm but I can't get there until 6:30pm. I called the bar yesterday & they said that it goes until everyone decides to leave!


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I live in Burnsville, but can't make this event, darn! Maybe some other time..


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

It is always the second friday of the month. I should have posted earlier in week but I wasn't quite sure until later yeasterday that I was going.


BethChaya said:


> I live in Burnsville, but can't make this event, darn! Maybe some other time..


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Maybe next month! Or we could meet some other time/place to knit.


----------



## mmg (May 17, 2011)

Sure!I'll PM ya!


BethChaya said:


> Maybe next month! Or we could meet some other time/place to knit.


----------



## kate severin (Apr 8, 2011)

You can come every Monday night to the Bean Factory, Saratoga and Randolph, near Snelling Ave in St. Paul, and knit. No liquor but great coffee drinks! 6-8 pm.


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

I will be in Mpls the last 2 weeks of Sept and the first week and a half of Oct, so if anything is going on, I would love to meet up!


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Have you been to the yarn shop in Anoka? My sister owns it. She also makes hand made soaps, lotions etc. The scents are wonderful!


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

I love the yarn shop in Anoka. I live in Anoka and she has such a great shop. Does she spin her own yarn or is that another co-owner? Nacy


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Nacy said:


> I love the yarn shop in Anoka. I live in Anoka and she has such a great shop. Does she spin her own yarn or is that another co-owner? Nacy


She does not spin her own. I'm not sure where it comes from. I haven't been to her store at this location.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi from Golden Valley! The Pub sounds like fun. 
Will try to get there some time. I have a daughter who likes pubs and knitting too; maybe she'll want to come. Haven't been to the Anoka yarn shop. Will plan a field trip. I get a newsletter from Amazing Threads in Maple Grove that's fun.


----------



## sheilae (Jan 29, 2011)

Another great LYS is All About Yarn in **** Rapids. They are always SO helpful and so much fun. Is there a knitting group anywhere in Anoka/Champlin area?


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

mmg said:


> If you live close to Mpls I will be down at Merlins Rest Pub, 3601 E. Lake Street for Drunkin Knitter night. It does start around 3:00pm but I can't get there until 6:30pm. I called the bar yesterday & they said that it goes until everyone decides to leave!


Have you been before? Friendly group? Sounds like fun--can you send a reminder before the next one? Would love to come.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

dawn b said:


> Have you been to the yarn shop in Anoka? My sister owns it. She also makes hand made soaps, lotions etc. The scents are wonderful!


Did it used to be on a little farm on 22?


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

Culver's in **** Rapids invites knitters every Tuesday afternoon. They provide drinks of our choice and once a month they provide a sundae. Everything that we knit or crochet is donated to charity. Also every other Wednesday we meet at the Anoka County Library from 5:30 until 7:30. If you're interested send me a PM and I'll give you details. Nacy


----------



## Nacy (Apr 17, 2011)

Culver's in **** Rapids invites knitters every Tuesday afternoon. They provide drinks of our choice and once a month they provide a sundae. Everything that we knit or crochet is donated to charity. Also every other Wednesday we meet at the Anoka County Library from 5:30 until 7:30. If you're interested send me a PM and I'll give you details. Nacy


----------



## karenknits46 (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm making notes on these locations. Anoka's out of my way tho :-(


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I want to be there!!! Drunken Knitter's night, cool weather, great yarn shops, get together's and sundaes... Anyone have a spare bed for the coming week-end???


----------



## pamela Lehmann (Jan 24, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I want to be there!!! Drunken Knitter's night, cool weather, great yarn shops, get together's and sundaes... Anyone have a spare bed for the coming week-end???


C'mon up! We can compare prom pictures--I'm pretty sure we had the same hairdresser!!!


----------



## jmoster80 (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver, you can use my spare bedroom early October! Very pretty in Minneapolis that time of year.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I'm not sure of the rd. it was on. Yes a farm. The barn had a mural of a shepherd and a lamb.


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Benet said:


> dawn b said:
> 
> 
> > Have you been to the yarn shop in Anoka? My sister owns it. She also makes hand made soaps, lotions etc. The scents are wonderful!
> ...


I'm not sure of the road. It was a farm. The barn had a mural of a shepherd with a lamb on it.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

I know it well....I loved that place. I was only ten minutes down the road...my daughter and I would take a jaunt whenever we had money and but yarn, and soap and have a great time...Wonderful people there....they had a little festival once a year also...we were soooo sad when they closed...the atmosphere was lovely...the new place is a bit of a drive and my daughter does not live at home anymore...just started getting my ss checks will make a point to go there next month.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

Shepards Choice


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

Benet said:


> Shepards Choice


That's it! I just spent a week with her and my other sisters in MI. Had a great time quilting for a relief auction. When you go to her store, tell Kathy her sister said Hi.


----------



## Benet (May 9, 2011)

I will....next month when my check comes...already called my daughter...small world huh?...who would have guessed


----------

